# Classic Era In Flames (Amp Question)



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 27, 2013)

Alright guys, so, for their period spanning from 1995 to 1999, I am interested in what amps (and maybe effects) that In Flames used live and in studio to achieve the brilliant tones that they got on _The Jester Race_, _Whoracle_, and _Colony_.

Over the years, I have heard numerous things, as many others probably have, so I was just seeing if we could pool our info in this thread and reach a consensus on some of the gear used.

For _The Jester Race_, I have heard a rumor that Strömblad and Ljungström used a Marshall 8100 with a legendary Boss HM-2 (maxed out for the "Swedish death metal tone") in front. Only heard this from one source though. Not confirmed. - And in the meantime, that legendary lead guitar tone that you hear (that real "tubey" midrange tone that also almost sounds like a DI) on this album continues to elude me.

For _Whoracle_, I am completely clueless.

For _Colony_, I hear they used straight Peavey 5150s and some rackmounted effects units (maybe this is when Jesper and Björn began using a Line 6 POD XT units?). Definitely has a super heavy "5150-esque" tone. (I know later on, in their more current catalogue, Jesper has used a 6505 head, so any ideas that is could be derived from this?)

Appreciate any help, guys!  DISCUSS!


----------



## MaxSwagger (Dec 27, 2013)

I've heard the same thing about about the 8100 on Jester. I tried boosting mine once with a Boss metalzone with the gain at 0 over the lead channel and I could see it happening. Obviously it wasn't the exact same tone, but definitely the same realm.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 27, 2013)

MaxSwagger said:


> ..and I could *see* it happening.



How do you see tone/sound? 

Teach me thy ways. o.o


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Dec 27, 2013)

I've long been wondering this myself. The constant "emgs nd peveay m8" answer doesn't really help, really looking forward to some solid answers from this thread ^^


----------



## Xaios (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm personally most interested in how they achieved their tones on Clayman. Colony is a close 2nd place tone-wise, but they achieved absolute maximum heaviosity on Clayman. The intros to "Only for the Weak" and "As The Future Repeats Today" just crush your bones, largely thanks to that tone.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 27, 2013)

If you have some (a lot of) time to kill, many answers to the Clayman tone and production can be found here: That "Clayman" sound.... - Ultimate Metal Forum.

Note the Fredman mic technique in post 555.


----------



## MaxSwagger (Dec 27, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> How do you see tone/sound?
> 
> Teach me thy ways. o.o



You don't have Fractal tone viewer glasses??? haha jk

I had a Metalzone as a boost rather than an HM-2 and had no idea what they used for cabs and pickups, so I was implying I could get close but without knowing the "little" things that went into it other than the amp and pedal it's pretty difficult. 

Looking forward to seeing if anyone can help on the cab/speakers especially. That Jester Race tone is one of my favorites.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 28, 2013)

A couple of years ago I had wondered the same thing. I used to post on their old forums on Ultimate Metal but primarily on the old Bodom forum (Off-Topic). After awhile they made their own on their site, but anywho.

Their sound around then is pretty much linked to old Marshall JCM800's, Valve States (Yes really) or 5150's.


In recent years they'd started switching it up and using things like the 6505's and a couple of Orange amplifiers and in the last 2 or 3 years they'd started using the JVM's.

They also used Line 6 Pods in their rack gear for a bit.

A lot of sources say The Jester Race/Whoracle tone (which is my personal favorite) is Valve States with a couple of pedals thrown in front of it every now and then, much like Chuck Schuldiner used to do. It's hard for me to believe that they got the ripping tone out of valve states, but Chuck managed to do it too somehow so I guess I shouldn't doubt it, but to me it sounds like a 5150.



It looks like Jesper was using an Ibanez destroyer back then as well.

My 6505 can get literally identical tone to them when it comes to the rythym guitar tone, but I have no idea what Glenn did to get his lead tone. It almost sounds like a keyboard in certain songs: December Flower, Wayfarer, Dead God in Me.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Dec 28, 2013)

The Jester Race rhythm tone always sounded like a Boss Metal Zone to me. The pick attack and gain structure are similar to the tone on At the Gates' Slaughter of the Soul, and that was an MT-2 into a Peavey Supreme and homemade cab. The HM-2 seems unlikely to me as that produces more that squelchy buzzsaw tone that is associated with Entombed and which I don't really hear in the In Flames tone.


----------



## wakjob (Dec 28, 2013)

^
I agree to a point. I don't think Jester was a HM-2. 

I have an 8100, HM-2, but currently no MT-2 ( gave away my modded one ). I think the HM-2 is too loose and fuzzy on the lows even if used as a boost to get that sound.

But who knows what else was done in that studio.

Great link tedtan!


----------



## chassless (Dec 28, 2013)

tedtan said:


> If you have some (a lot of) time to kill, many answers to the Clayman tone and production can be found here: That "Clayman" sound.... - Ultimate Metal Forum.
> 
> Note the Fredman mic technique in post 555.



dammit, 'd

though i stress on the Fredman mic technique too, because apparently that's the true secret to the amazing tone they've got


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 28, 2013)

Anyone diggin' their 8100s or 8200s? I'm thinking about snagging a few up now for the studio "collection" and for live usage maybe. Simple amps with the best of both worlds (ss and tube).

Right now I have two Peavey Supreme 160s (_Slaughter of the Soul_, baby!), but I really only use them as a power amp(s) live to run my POD HD500 through. I'm looking into going back to utilizing an actual HEAD and less on digital modellers for awhile.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 28, 2013)

Honestly, I'd say their tone didn't change a whole lot between TJR and Clayman, at least in the rhythm department. I think TJR is the only album out of the first couple were the lead tone differed a bit. Maybe Black Ash Inheritance in songs like Goliaths Disarm Your Davids it was pretty different, but if I'm not mistaken that solo was by Jesper I think. Still, if you go for the Clayman setup I think you'd still get almost the same tone.

I say just get a 6505+, a mahogany body guitar loaded with some EMG's and big strings and you're pretty much there. Their tone isn't that hard to get, it's emulating their technique that can be a little complicated. The rhythm sections are normally pretty easy on their later material, but The Jester Race and Whoracle material is heavily dependent on very precise palm muting and note accentuation. 

Take a song like Graveland or December Flower as reference for what I mean. 

I also find that a lot of people EQ their amps wrong when trying to get their tone. Their tone is actually very mid and treble driven because their setups are already low-heavy by nature.

I pretty much dial it in like this

Bass - 5
Middle - 7
Treble - 8
Pre-Gain - 7

Presence and Resonance I always leave at 5. 

A lot of those old melodeath bands are known for setting up their amps like that. Kalmah, Bodom, Wintersun, AtG, Dark Tranquillity, In Flames, Norther. All very mid-based guitar work to compensate for their low tunings so the mids give the tone much more clarity. 

I would say to even try going for that tone outside of just emulating these bands as not enough people realize how much of their sound gets lost in a mix when their mids are scooped out. You can still be heavy without having to have your lows and treble maxed, and it will sound much better as well.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 28, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> I would say to even try going for that tone outside of just emulating these bands as not enough people realize how much of their sound gets lost in a mix when their mids are scooped out. You can still be heavy without having to have your lows and treble maxed, and it will sound much better as well.



Always done this. Ever since I was a kid just starting out, I quickly figured out how essential midrange is. Never was a fan of scooped tone anyway.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Dec 28, 2013)

I've also heard numerous times that they used Laney GH series amps prior to moving to 5150s, but I don't know when specifically, or for how long that was


----------



## wakjob (Dec 28, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Anyone diggin' their 8100s or 8200s? I'm thinking about snagging a few up now for the studio "collection" and for live usage maybe. Simple amps with the best of both worlds (ss and tube).



I love my 8100. One of my favorite Marshalls. I use it mostly for low volume apartment jammin' though. Takes a front end boost well too, especially on the low gain (OD1) channel cranked up.

When I take it to the 'loud room', the tight low end 'THUNK' of the mosfets show their traits more prevalently.

At first, you miss the big 'THUMP' of tubes. But when a bass player and drums kick in, it matters less, and you really appreciate the tight cutting sound this amp has.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2013)

works0fheart said:


>




I'm actually hearing a bit of boosted Marshall Valvestate in this.

You can also see one in a few shots.


----------



## chassless (Dec 29, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> I've also heard numerous times that they used Laney GH series amps prior to moving to 5150s, but I don't know when specifically, or for how long that was



you can see a few Laney's here in this, i spotted them the other day. i guess we can deduce that they used them around the clayman era


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm gonna say, the big thing is the mic technique and I think I heard something about an Engl cab.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 29, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> My 6505 can get literally identical tone to them when it comes to the rythym guitar tone, but I have no idea what Glenn did to get his lead tone. It almost sounds like a keyboard in certain songs: December Flower, Wayfarer, Dead God in Me.



Lots and lots of layering with harmony guitars. Andre Olbrich from Blind Guardian has the same approach having up to 4 lead guitar tracks in harmony.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Dec 29, 2013)

I know that for the longest time Dark Tranquility used a Behringer V-amp and they swear by it for their tones and lead tones. They are pretty close friends with In Flames. I wonder if it was used on some of the old In Flames stuff. Every time I saw them live many years ago it was always just 5150 and 5150 II heads, but thats just for live tone. 

Also, you can dial back an HM-2 so it doesn't sound like that Entombed tone, but it doesn't sound like anything that great though like that.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Dec 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm actually hearing a bit of boosted Marshall Valvestate in this.
> 
> You can also see one in a few shots.




Yep Valvestate in there. Also, the tone is sometimes similar to old Opeth tones and they used boss GT-6 or GT-8? into Laney or Marshall I think.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Dec 29, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> I say just get a 6505+, a mahogany body guitar loaded with some EMG's and big strings and you're pretty much there. Their tone isn't that hard to get, it's emulating their technique that can be a little complicated. The rhythm sections are normally pretty easy on their later material, but The Jester Race and Whoracle material is heavily dependent on very precise palm muting and note accentuation.



This +1


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 29, 2013)

works0fheart said:


> Maybe Black Ash Inheritance in songs like Goliaths Disarm Your Davids it was pretty different, but if I'm not mistaken that solo was by Jesper I think.



It was a guest solo, actually, but I can't remember who it was at the moment.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 29, 2013)

Krucifixtion said:


> Yep Valvestate in there. Also, the tone is sometimes similar to old Opeth tones and they used boss GT-6 or GT-8? into Laney or Marshall I think.



Line 6 effects/PODs into Marshall or Laney? 

I know eventually Gelotte has ended up using Marshall and his JVM410, but I can't seem to recall what Laney gear he used. - I do remember there being a picture somewhere in the deep recesses of the Internet. A picture from back in the day (back when Bjorn had long hair) where he is standing next to his rack/rig and smiling right at the camera, and in the rack you can clearly see his POD XT Pro, as well as other rack-gear and the head (Laney) that he was using at the time.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 29, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> It was a guest solo, actually, but I can't remember who it was at the moment.




I don't remember their being a solo on that song. - You sure you aren't thinking of "December Flower"?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 29, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I don't remember their being a solo on that song. - You sure you aren't thinking of "December Flower"?



Fredrik Johansson(Dark Tranquillity) did the guest solo on Decemeber Flower but on the Black-Ash Inheritance EP there is a solo in Goliaths Disarm Their Davids at 3:00. There is not mention of a guest appearance in the album so most people assume its Jesper.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Dec 29, 2013)

Krucifixtion said:


> I know that for the longest time Dark Tranquility used a Behringer V-amp and they swear by it for their tones and lead tones. They are pretty close friends with In Flames. I wonder if it was used on some of the old In Flames stuff. Every time I saw them live many years ago it was always just 5150 and 5150 II heads, but thats just for live tone.
> 
> Also, you can dial back an HM-2 so it doesn't sound like that Entombed tone, but it doesn't sound like anything that great though like that.




As far as I'm aware, the Peavey's are just being used as power amps live, and they're still getting their tone's from the Behringer


----------



## Fretless (Dec 29, 2013)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Fredrik Johansson(Dark Tranquillity) did the guest solo on Decemeber Flower but on the Black-Ash Inheritance EP there is a solo in Goliaths Disarm Their Davids at 3:00. There is not mention of a guest appearance in the album so most people assume its Jesper.




Member from DT and In Flames did stuff for each band so frequently I'm surprised anyone can keep track!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 29, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> As far as I'm aware, the Peavey's are just being used as power amps live, and they're still getting their tone's from the Behringer



Heard that too. ^ Not sure if they still use the Berhringers though. I know Niklas and Martin really liked them because they were cheap (easy to replace), versatile, and sounded great through their amps. (Surprised they didn't shoot for a Line 6 POD rackmount or floorboard unit.) - Anyway, I heard a little rumor that they only use the Behringers for effects now (automatically controlled by a MIDI patch/effects changer) and they run tone out of the actual 6505 (pre-amp and power amp). Not sure if it is true or not.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 29, 2013)

tedtan said:


> If you have some (a lot of) time to kill, many answers to the Clayman tone and production can be found here: That "Clayman" sound.... - Ultimate Metal Forum.
> 
> Note the Fredman mic technique in post 555.


 
Half of my day went bye-bye there... o.o

...Sooooo...how do we get that _Clayman_ sound? EQ-wise or amp settings?

Let me see about something I need clarified too: soooo...guitar went into the input of the amp (5150), then from the pre-amp out of the 5150, the signal ran into a second 5150 (same settings) but on clean mode, then Nordstrom tracked both simultaneously and mixed the signals (dist. + clean)?


----------



## atticus1088 (Dec 30, 2013)

Awesome thread! I love those albums


----------



## DISTORT6 (Dec 31, 2013)

This thread has put me into a In Flames binge!
Been listening to albums I haven't listened to in quite awhile.


----------



## wakjob (Dec 31, 2013)

DISTORT6 said:


> This thread has put me into a In Flames binge!
> Been listening to albums I haven't listened to in quite awhile.




Me too!

Jester Race about five times in two days!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 8, 2014)

So, is this thread dead?


----------



## works0fheart (Jan 10, 2022)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> So, is this thread dead?









Alright, so necrobump time. I've been sifting through forums and youtube videos a bit and found this dude (Jesper's co-guitarist in Cyhra). Turns out he's informative as hell so if you haven't heard of him definitely check him out. Anyone still seeking this tone in 2022 would do well to watch this video. He pretty much confirms that it was indeed Marshall valvestates, HM-2s, and 5150's for the first few albums. 

Anyways, I thought a lot of you here might enjoy this, so here ya go.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 10, 2022)

Euge is very respected around here (probably because he's one of the very few guitar Youtubers not aiming at a 13-year old audience). So yeah, Necrobump accepted


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2022)

I wish I can find the video but I saw someone nail the Jester Race sound with just a Valvestate straight in.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jan 10, 2022)

Man I started reading through this not looking at the dates and was wondering why no one posted Euge’s videos til the second page lolol. That guy makes great videos and has a fantastic ear for tone. I’ve seen at least a dozen of his vids and I almost know how to pronounce his name lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2022)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Man I started reading through this not looking at the dates and was wondering why no one posted Euge’s videos til the second page lolol. That guy makes great videos and has a fantastic ear for tone. I’ve seen at least a dozen of his vids and I almost know how to pronounce his name lol.



I finally figured it out and I feel proud of myself. 

I need to stop watching his videos, he's making me want to get an Amp1 Iridium again.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jan 10, 2022)

He usually makes me want a JCM 800 real bad. I remember a lot of people used to say Ola made every amp sound the same. Well Euge makes every amp sound as good as it possibly can. The faces he makes in his “how to dial in tones” video are hilarious lol.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Jan 10, 2022)

I fucking love Euge. His accent, his choice in amps, his undying preference for old Marshalls.. Hes a great player with an awesome ear for both tone AND melody, and is a breath of fresh air in a sea of dingus' wanking away at atonal screeches and pc plugins.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 10, 2022)

Euge is awesome. His Mark V:35 video has one of the best tones I’ve ever heard. Ever.
And his recent “Bad Boy Boogie” song rips. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wish I can find the video but I saw someone nail the Jester Race sound with just a Valvestate straight in.



The one Glenn Fricker did when he whipped out the Valvestate was pretty close IIRC.


----------



## Roadsterjosh (Jan 10, 2022)

Every time I watch one of Euge's videos my wife can't help herself in trying to replicate his accent when pronouncing his name at the begining. Even typed out I can hear it "Hi, I'm Euge Valovirta"


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jan 10, 2022)

Another huge fan of Euge here. He’s a great youtuber, but man his playing is even better than his videos IMO. So much fucking swagger.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2022)

Kyle Jordan said:


> The one Glenn Fricker did when he whipped out the Valvestate was pretty close IIRC.



Yeah but it wasn't him. I think it was someone from the Heavy Metal Amps and Pedals FB group but I bailed there.


----------



## GÜMERSINDO (Jan 11, 2022)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Fredrik Johansson(Dark Tranquillity) did the guest solo on Decemeber Flower but on the Black-Ash Inheritance EP there is a solo in Goliaths Disarm Their Davids at 3:00. There is not mention of a guest appearance in the album so most people assume its Jesper.




This is another Fredrik Johansson, has nothing to do with former Dark Tranquillity guitarist. Also contributed on Dimension Zero´s Penetrations from the Lost World. Used to play in a Pop metal band with Gelotte´s sister. Sick playing anyways.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 11, 2022)

GÜMERSINDO said:


> This is another Fredrik Johansson, has nothing to do with former Dark Tranquillity guitarist. Also contributed on Dimension Zero´s Penetrations from the Lost World. Used to play in a Pop metal band with Gelotte´s sister. Sick playing anyways.



For a long time Frederick(DT) got the credit for it since people read it in the album booklet and assumed it was him. I always wondered why he didn’t play like that on any of his own band’s albums until someone edited the wiki that it was another Frederick. 

I’ll check out his other work. I haven’t listened to much Dimension Zero. Dude wrote one of the best guitar solos in metal and nobody really knows who he is.


----------



## GÜMERSINDO (Jan 11, 2022)

Lorcan Ward said:


> For a long time Frederick(DT) got the credit for it since people read it in the album booklet and assumed it was him. I always wondered why he didn’t play like that on any of his own band’s albums until someone edited the wiki that it was another Frederick.
> 
> I’ll check out his other work. I haven’t listened to much Dimension Zero. Dude wrote one of the best guitar solos in metal and nobody really knows who he is.



Totally agree, this solo is EPIC, but the stuff in his band All Ends seems to be more alternative rock/metal than the stuff displayed on In Flames/Dimension Zero... sadly!


----------

